# Does location.href affect SEO?



## fructose (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm using the javascript _location.href= _ to reload a page after detecting screen resolution.

It just struck me that this might not be the best idea, as I remember once having read something about search engines not being too keen on redirects etc. (The site may seem suspicious, à la porn, link farms, and other dodgy stuff that often redirects...?)

I can't find any conclusive info online about this, but I'm hoping someone here might have some insights. To put it simply: will _location.href= _ make me fall out of favour with Google? 

Thanx


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

You could use a 'splash page'. Just make a page so that when you go to www.yoursite.com it comes up with a splash page which has a link you hit which takes you to your redirect.


----------



## fructose (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks, Emporer D,

I'd already thought of a splash page, but they're the most user-UNfriendly thangs... nothing's more irritating to _me_, when I'm looking for info and am forced to make one more pointless click. (Isn't it funny how much it's possible to resent a mere half-second imposition on our time?!) 

I'll certainly use a splash as a last resort _if_ it turns out that I'm gonna damage myself with search engines, but the question remains: is it dangerous?


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

You might find these helpful. 

http://www.webconfs.com/redirect-check.php

http://www.searchenginepromotionhelp.com/m/articles/search-engine-problems/url-redirect-safe.php


----------



## fructose (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks - loads of great info there.


----------

